# 2009 Bikes on North American Website



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Giant has put the 2009 bikes up on their North American website. As expected, the prices did increase, however I for one am looking forward to the Advanced SL's. 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

Reventon said:


> Giant has put the 2009 bikes up on their North American website. As expected, the prices did increase, however I for one am looking forward to the Advanced SL's.
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/


Defy: the Large seems to have a shorter TT than the M/L?


----------

